# Dealing with Uber's latest tantrum - signing you out from the app



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.

When it's busy I just switch over to Lyft, but sometimes I do want to log back into my account in the app and then go back online. However, typing the password in each time is a ball ache, and not possible when I'm driving. So here's a way to minimise the hassle. I have an Android phone; it works on that:

-Before you start driving, open up any app that allows you to type in it. I use Chrome.
-Type your Uber account password.
-Long press your password. This will select it and bring up the Copy button. Press the Copy button to load your password onto your phone's clipboard
-Open Uber driver app and start driving. If the app logs you out for not accepting pings, press the Sign In button. At the next screen long press where you normally type your password; this will make the paste button appear. Press the paste button and your password will be pasted in from the clipboard. Then press the final button to log back in.

After pasting the password, it will still remain on the clipboard, so if Uber logs you out 3, 4, 5 times you can paste and log back in 3, 4, 5 times.

It saves a little time/hassle at least.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The app always turns voice nav and speed limit on. It's a PITA that you need to turn it off every time you login.

Haven't been kicked off for neglecting 3 pings though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> The app always turns voice nav and speed limit on. It's a PITA that you need to turn it off every time you login.
> 
> Haven't been kicked off for neglecting 3 pings though.


Maybe SF driver pool has a low acceptance rate. Or it could be being tested here ahead of national rollout.

Normally I do 80:20 Uber:Lyft in terms or revenue. This week I've done way more Lyft, all down to this new auto sign-you-out "feature".

It won't work, though. "Uber will sign me out of the app if I don't take this shit base rate Pool ride that's 10 minutes away. I'd better do it", said no driver, ever.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> The app always turns voice nav and speed limit on. It's a PITA that you need to turn it off every time you login.
> 
> Haven't been kicked off for neglecting 3 pings though.


I use Volume Control app from Netroken. It gives you back control of the phone's volume and prevents the Uber app from maxing out the ping volume.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It won't work, though. "Uber will sign me out of the app if I don't take this shit base rate Pool ride that's 10 minutes away. I'd better do it", *said no driver, ever.*


Even here on UP, the percentage of drivers who would do EXACTLY that is way greater than zero. In the general driver population, I'd bet that about 80% would say, "I'd better do it."


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I still get this










Maybe you really pissed Rohit off?


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Turn off your uber app if you are not going to accept rides, otherwise you are part of the problem and not the solution. 

Just leave the app running and go offline. Or do you make a habit of declining rides? 

Are you using both apps and forgetting to turn one off when you get a ride in another?

Excessively declining rides, or not accepting, hurts us all.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Turn off your uber app if you are not going to accept rides, otherwise you are part of the problem and not the solution.
> 
> Just leave the app running and go offline. Or do you make a habit of declining rides?
> 
> ...


LOL,, seriously... that's the funniest thing I've read all month. Let me explain something to you, if I can dismiss 5 requests in 10-15 seconds -which happens often- it's busy enough that I'm entitled to exactly the ride I want to give and I will wait until I'm offered a premium pay out to provide it. Uber is being butt hurt since they took away the long haul surge lotto while simultaneously confusing theshitout of fare calculations, there are smart drivers who still know how exactly how to maximize their revenue while the rest chase CTBs and quests and whine about it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

RadarRider said:


> Excessively declining rides, or not accepting, hurts us all.


No it doesn't. At most the passenger has to wait an extra 15-30 seconds. If they have to wait longer then it is probably due to somethign like they have a low rating or drivers know the trip will not be profitable and high hassle (grocery store). If Uber paid more reasonable rates to drivers then we wouldn't be declining pings near as much either.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> No it doesn't. At most the passenger has to wait an extra 15-30 seconds. If they have to wait longer then it is probably due to somethign like they have a low rating or drivers know the trip will not be profitable and high hassle (grocery store). If Uber paid more reasonable rates to drivers then we wouldn't be declining pings near as much either.


Where the Frak are you working where there is such a high demand? Certainly not Charlotte. Sometimes it is just dead here.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> No it doesn't. At most the passenger has to wait an extra 15-30 seconds. If they have to wait longer then it is probably due to somethign like they have a low rating or drivers know the trip will not be profitable and high hassle (grocery store). If Uber paid more reasonable rates to drivers then we wouldn't be declining pings near as much either.


we dont care about passengers, having the app on and not accepting requests makes the driver to passenger ratio higher thus lowering the surge..... leave it off till you get closer THEN turn it on. If you dont get the ride you'll still have the sticky surge for the next ride..


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> LOL,, seriously... that's the funniest thing I've read all month. Let me explain something to you, if I can dismiss 5 requests in 10-15 seconds -which happens often- it's busy enough that I'm entitled to exactly the ride I want to give and I will wait until I'm offered a premium pay out to provide it. Uber is being butt hurt since they took away the long haul surge lotto while simultaneously confusing theshitout of fare calculations, there are smart drivers who still know how exactly how to maximize their revenue while the rest chase CTBs and quests and whine about it.


Correct.
Uber knows DAMN WELL I am here and waiting for the ride I want, otherwise the pings would time out. They surely know when we click No as opposed to letting them expire on their own.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> The app always turns voice nav and speed limit on. It's a PITA that you need to turn it off every time you login.
> 
> Haven't been kicked off for neglecting 3 pings though.


I've been kicked off for not acepting three rides in a row but have never encountered the other stuff.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Turn off your uber app if you are not going to accept rides, otherwise you are part of the problem and not the solution.


I have no problem declining multiple rides until I am offered one that I deem acceptable. That's no problem at all for me.


> Just leave the app running and go offline. Or do you make a habit of declining rides?


If you mean habit as in something regularly done then yes, it is quite normal for me to reject many undesirable pings. As an "independent contractor", it is up to Uber to offer me sufficiently attractive rides in order to pique my interest, rather than the onus being on me to feel pressured into taking any particular ride. That's one of the things that we do get in return in this pseudo-IC relationship.


> Are you using both apps and forgetting to turn one off when you get a ride in another?


No.


> Excessively declining rides, or not accepting, hurts us all.


Of course it doesn't hurt anyone. However, if you mean to allege that it harms someone; I don't see that it does. And even if it did; that would not be of interest to me.



RideshareSpectrum said:


> Uber is being butt hurt since they took away the long haul surge lotto while simultaneously confusing theshitout of fare calculations, there are smart drivers who still know how exactly how to maximize their revenue while the rest chase CTBs and quests and whine about it.


Exactly. And it's clear that Uber has no idea how to coerce drivers into taking all the ride requests that they want serviced at the rates they want to pay. I'd agree with them; that's a tricky problem to solve.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Uber are literally trying to kill us. Not content with slashing our pay down to starvation levels, now they are trying to get us in a wreck from continually having to type in our password while driving. 

My sincere hope is that all the executives of this POS company soon take a flight on a Boeing 737 Max.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.
> 
> When it's busy I just switch over to Lyft, but sometimes I do want to log back into my account in the app and then go back online. However, typing the password in each time is a ball ache, and not possible when I'm driving. So here's a way to minimise the hassle. I have an Android phone; it works on that:
> 
> ...


Yeah this is just going to mean lots of drivers trying to log back in while driving down the road. And most won't think to paste their password.

Uber cares about your safety, though.



JimKE said:


> Even here on UP, the percentage of drivers who would do EXACTLY that is way greater than zero. In the general driver population, I'd bet that about 80% would say, "I'd better do it."


No, because those drivers already accepted a crappy ride. The ones that WILL take that 10 minute away low rated pax are probably at 98% acceptance anyway.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.
> 
> When it's busy I just switch over to Lyft, but sometimes I do want to log back into my account in the app and then go back online. However, typing the password in each time is a ball ache, and not possible when I'm driving. So here's a way to minimise the hassle. I have an Android phone; it works on that:
> 
> ...


I"ve turned down pings, but never 3 in a row. You must be in the suburbs where they make you chase calls.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I"ve turned down pings, but never 3 in a row. You must be in the suburbs where they make you chase calls.


3 in a row? That's a given before I even leave the house.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.
> 
> I'm sorry but I got lost on the signing back in with long press!? Also copy/paste from Chrome wasn't clear to me, maybe your using a tablet?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you know that you can turn off the "Max Volume" in the app setting and change it to 'phone volume" manual control. Also the app itself let's you go back without signing in again. That's what I have on my Android.

I have passed on more than 5 in less than a minute because I was about to set DF and it just kept pinging. I hadn't had any issues.

Furthermore, I turn on Lyft if Uber is not sending any decent pings, sure enough; reach time Uber pings a few seconds after I turn on Lyft, very often, maybe 7 or 8 times out of 10.

Drive safe.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> 3 in a row? That's a given before I even leave the house.


Why do you turn so many down?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> I'm sure you know that you can turn off the "Max Volume" in the app setting and change it to 'phone volume" manual control.


Yes, I do.


> Also the app itself let's you go back without signing in again. That's what I have on my Android.


As the thread title suggests, this thread is about when Uber signs you out of the app, requiring a sign-in with password.


> I have passed on more than 5 in less than a minute because I was about to set DF and it just kept pinging. I hadn't had any issues.


That's great!


> Furthermore, I turn on Lyft if Uber is not sending any decent pings, sure enough; reach time Uber pings a few seconds after I turn on Lyft, very often, maybe 7 or 8 times out of 10.


I use Lyft too.


> Drive safe.


Where's the fun in that, though? No, it's more fun driving like an absolute lunatic.



Lord Summerisle said:


> Uber are literally trying to kill us. Not content with slashing our pay down to starvation levels, now they are trying to get us in a wreck from continually having to type in our password while driving.
> 
> My sincere hope is that all the executives of this POS company soon take a flight on a Boeing 737 Max.


Yeah... their logic is skew-whiff.

"We want drivers to accept more pings, therefore we will create stumbling blocks for them to do that by logging them out of the app".

I am about to make myself breakfast, therefore I will throw my eggs and bacon, and the frying pan in the garbage first. :thumbup:


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Why do you turn so many down?


The gap between my business partner's priorities and my own set of priorities is widening, and since I can no longer afford to put my partner in a position of trust only to be disappointed I need to be very selective if I want to stay in business.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> The gap between my business partner's priorities and my own set of priorities is widening, and since I can no longer afford to put my partner in a position of trust only to be disappointed I need to be very selective if I want to stay in business.


I don't know what you mean, but whatever works for you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't know what you mean, but whatever works for you.


He means to hell with Uber and what it wants; he'll pick and choose the rides that benefit him most.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, I do.
> As the thread title suggests, this thread is about when Uber signs you out of the app, requiring a sign-in with password.
> That's great!
> I use Lyft too.
> ...


How long before they realize it's more of an inconvenience and loss of revenue for them than it is for me?



Oscar Levant said:


> I don't know what you mean, but whatever works for you.


Keep driving... it will come together for you eventually.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I"ve turned down pings, but never 3 in a row. You must be in the suburbs where they make you chase calls.


Declines can be for several reasons:

-Pool or Express Pool
-Too far away
-In a location that would be inconvenient to get to 
-In surge area but ping is offered at base
-Pax rating too low



RideshareSpectrum said:


> How long before they realize it's more of an inconvenience and loss of revenue for them than it is for me?


Could be quite a while - their last tantrum (giving drivers 10-30 minute "time outs" for passing on pings) lasted for a few months IIRC.


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN (Mar 24, 2019)

THE BEST THING TO DO IS ON YOUR DAYS OFF LET IT SIGN YOU OUT AND DONT SIGN BACK IN

THEY ARE TRYING TO MAKE IT ANNOYING TO CHANGE YOUR BEHAVIOR

IF YOU QUIT FOR THE DAY OR GO DRIVE FOR LYFT THAT IS NOT THE RESULT THEY ARE LOOKING FOR


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Declines can be for several reasons:
> 
> -Pool or Express Pool
> -Too far away
> ...


Location is a school or a Walmart.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> Turn off your uber app if you are not going to accept rides, otherwise you are part of the problem and not the solution.
> 
> Just leave the app running and go offline. Or do you make a habit of declining rides?
> 
> ...


In my state, I am insured by Uber as long as the app remains on. I know in other states, that you have to be en route to a pax or have a pax in the car. However, in my state, app online I am covered by Uber. Meaning that I left the app on while transporting a Lyft Pax today, as Uber has a lower deductible and better coverage for the driver. I decline, decline, decline, log off and park if it is busy. Sure sign of a surge coming, then check my 3rd party app and log back on from parked position when there is a surge. Thank you Uber for the free insurance, even when I have no intention of picking up pax or giving any Uber rides. There are millions of e-mails going out every day recruiting for more drivers that will take every ping. Face it, Uber doesn't want high rated drivers with experience, they figure it out and refuse to blindly follow, or just quit. Obviously, more quit than anything, if they don't more pay cuts ensue.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> The app always turns voice nav and speed limit on. It's a PITA that you need to turn it off every time you login.
> 
> Haven't been kicked off for neglecting 3 pings though.


I haven't been kicked off either for missing three pings. It does ask me if I want to remain off line after I refuse three pings, I say no and it puts me back on line. So I guess it does kick me after the three pings, but I just press the button that I want to stay online and I am GTG. The speed thing is a joke, I am doing 60MPH and its says I am doing 72MPH.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> I haven't been kicked off either for missing three pings. It does ask me if I want to remain off line after I refuse three pings, I say no and it puts me back on line. So I guess it does kick me after the three pings, but I just press the button that I want to stay online and I am GTG.


I had that for months. Then they "upgraded" me to automatic sign-out from the app.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had that for months. Then they "upgraded" me to automatic sign-out from the app.


LOL, upgraded.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> LOL, upgraded.


I'm still waiting for Uber's automatic bullshit generation machine to send me an email claiming that this new change is of somehow of benefit to me.

"Lower rates = higher earnings in your pocket!"
"Earn more with Uber Pool!"
"Upgrade to Uber Eats!"
"Rebalanced rates better value your time!"
etc


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Turn off your uber app if you are not going to accept rides, otherwise you are part of the problem and not the solution.
> 
> Just leave the app running and go offline. Or do you make a habit of declining rides?
> 
> ...


In which way hurts you if I decline a ride? Because now you have to take a garbage ride? So it's better if I take the garbage instead of you? Got you


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.
> 
> When it's busy I just switch over to Lyft, but sometimes I do want to log back into my account in the app and then go back online. However, typing the password in each time is a ball ache, and not possible when I'm driving. So here's a way to minimise the hassle. I have an Android phone; it works on that:
> 
> ...


"tantrum" ? "Childish" ?

Uber's running a business that place Zero value on disposable drivers that have a documented history of enjoying getting Kicked in the Nutz.⚠ (If drivers didn't, they won't chauffeur Uber's clients.....right?)⚠

Careful with your little login scheme. Gaming the system is verboten and an easy deactivation.

Good for us, bad for u



Oscar Levant said:


> Why do you turn so many down?


⭐He wanted to show Uber who's Boss ?



RideshareSpectrum said:


> The gap between my business partner's priorities and my own set of priorities is widening, and since I can no longer afford to put my partner in a position of trust only to be disappointed I need to be very selective if I want to stay in business.


Good luck with Waging the Dog ?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> Turn off your uber app if you are not going to accept rides, otherwise you are part of the problem and not the solution.
> 
> Just leave the app running and go offline. Or do you make a habit of declining rides?
> 
> ...


 I am not worried about "us all " . I am worried about making money . Unfortunately due to UBER and LYFT policies and pay rates the best way I have found to make money is to maintain a low acceptance rate .

How exactly does my acceptance rate hurt anyone ? The streets are flooded with drivers and the algorithm reroutes rides I decline in seconds . Higher rates would probably lead to higher acceptance rates .



The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.
> 
> When it's busy I just switch over to Lyft, but sometimes I do want to log back into my account in the app and then go back online. However, typing the password in each time is a ball ache, and not possible when I'm driving. So here's a way to minimise the hassle. I have an Android phone; it works on that:
> 
> ...


 There is a work around on Iphone . Not exposing it here because I am sure that would result in them "fixing " the issue . It's not 100% and is still a bit of a pain but is definitely less of a PITA and less dangerous than having to sign in when your driving .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> It does ask me if I want to remain off line after I refuse three pings


I've never seen that before either. Different things in different markets I guess.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

This is happening now in my market. It started after they updated the app to uber pro. It even signed me out in the middle of a ride. I lost navigation, trip information, etc. I had to explain to my passenger then pull over and login to the app just to get the trip back.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Disgruntled Noob said:


> This is happening now in my market. It started after they updated the app to uber pro. It even signed me out in the middle of a ride. I lost navigation, trip information, etc. I had to explain to my passenger then pull over and login to the app just to get the trip back.


Same here, started last week. I use password auto fill, it helps. Know another driver with higher AR, he doesnt have the same problem


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Same here, started last week. I use password auto fill, it helps. Know another driver with higher AR, he doesnt have the same problem


Likewise another driver I know with a higher acceptance rate doesn't have any issues. I emailed uber support and they are claiming to have no knowledge of this. It's an obvious attempt at forcing drivers to accept all the requests and that is wrong. It's bad enough they hide all the information from is. I also had complaints from riders saying that rides were taking forever to get accepted.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Higher rates would probably lead to higher acceptance rates .


I tried telling Lyft this. They didn't listen


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's latest tantrum if drivers decline or ignore 3 requests in a row is to not just take them offline, but to sign their account off from the app too. But wait, there's more! When you sign back in, the app sets the ping volume to maximum and turns voice navigation back on. How childish can you get.
> 
> When it's busy I just switch over to Lyft, but sometimes I do want to log back into my account in the app and then go back online. However, typing the password in each time is a ball ache, and not possible when I'm driving. So here's a way to minimise the hassle. I have an Android phone; it works on that:
> 
> ...


Can you put a driver photo on clipboard also ?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> LOL,, seriously... that's the funniest thing I've read all month. Let me explain something to you, if I can dismiss 5 requests in 10-15 seconds -which happens often- it's busy enough that I'm entitled to exactly the ride I want to give and I will wait until I'm offered a premium pay out to provide it. Uber is being butt hurt since they took away the long haul surge lotto while simultaneously confusing theshitout of fare calculations, there are smart drivers who still know how exactly how to maximize their revenue while the rest chase CTBs and quests and whine about it.


Wish I was in a busy area so I could do this very thing. As it is, my market is extremely slow regardless.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you put a driver photo on clipboard also ?


Wouldn't work for the identity check.


----------



## F_CK$3Trips (4 mo ago)

I don't give a single ***...I am NOT going to be conned into thinking $3 trips make ANY economic sense. If I have to decline 10 BS trips then so beit. 

Who are the idiots that gleefully accept anything less than $7-10 ?! Like...how slow do you have to be to think a $3 delivery to someone 5 miles away...is worth 35 minutes of your life? Who elects to be a $6 per hour human?! 


Idiots are making this ALL too possible for Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

F_CK$3Trips said:


> I don't give a single ***...I am NOT going to be conned into thinking $3 trips make ANY economic sense. If I have to decline 10 BS trips then so beit.
> 
> Who are the idiots that gleefully accept anything less than $7-10 ?! Like...how slow do you have to be to think a $3 delivery to someone 5 miles away...is worth 35 minutes of your life? Who elects to be a $6 per hour human?!
> 
> ...


With the cost of gas & vehicles now, Your car should Not be STARTED for under $10.00.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

touberornottouber said:


> No it doesn't. At most the passenger has to wait an extra 15-30 seconds. If they have to wait longer then it is probably due to somethign like they have a low rating or drivers know the trip will not be profitable and high hassle (grocery store). If Uber paid more reasonable rates to drivers then we wouldn't be declining pings near as much either.


LOL, he speaks about hurting Uber, when you let those trips go their full course, it puts heavier loads on their systems and rematching requires CPU, the result is higher electrical consumption and "if saturated by requests" lag for their matchmaker, its quite funny.

I wouldn't care even if it caused them to burn down their data centers.


----------



## F_CK$3Trips (4 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> With the cost of gas & vehicles now, Your car should Not be STARTED for under $10.00.


I agree. Sadly here in Miami those trips are very rare Monday thru Wednesday...


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> LOL,, seriously... that's the funniest thing I've read all month. Let me explain something to you, if I can dismiss 5 requests in 10-15 seconds -which happens often- it's busy enough that I'm entitled to exactly the ride I want to give and I will wait until I'm offered a premium pay out to provide it. Uber is being butt hurt since they took away the long haul surge lotto while simultaneously confusing theshitout of fare calculations, there are smart drivers who still know how exactly how to maximize their revenue while the rest chase CTBs and quests and whine about it.


👊💯


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't know what you mean, but whatever works for you.


Ignore ✅️


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

F_CK$3Trips said:


> I don't give a single ***...I am NOT going to be conned into thinking $3 trips make ANY economic sense. If I have to decline 10 BS trips then so beit.
> 
> Who are the idiots that gleefully accept anything less than $7-10 ?! Like...how slow do you have to be to think a $3 delivery to someone 5 miles away...is worth 35 minutes of your life? Who elects to be a $6 per hour human?!
> 
> ...


👊💯


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

F_CK$3Trips said:


> I agree. Sadly here in Miami those trips are very rare Monday thru Wednesday...


Stop working Mon-weds , hit it hard thurs -sun .


----------



## F_CK$3Trips (4 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> Stop working Mon-weds , hit it hard thurs -sun .


That's what I do...I keep the app on in case a worthy trip pops up but seldom does it pan out. I am in Miami...my immediate area Doral sucks...middle class folks that think $3 for a 6 mile trip is what the peasants love. 


Perhaps in Venezuela $3 is something but here in Miami... that's a can of soda.


----------



## F_CK$3Trips (4 mo ago)

One would think California-UBER would share the wealth eh? The land of social justice... These people are all talk as per usual. Virtue signaling freakshow with NO real concern for the plight of others. 

Can we discuss too, the insulting messages we get from Uber? 

"Tired of paying so much at the pump...buy an electric car" Oh? OK.... Yes...I wil take my Uber winnings and purchase a $70,000 Tesla asap. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

F_CK$3Trips said:


> That's what I do...I keep the app on in case a worthy trip pops up but seldom does it pan out. I am in Miami...my immediate area Doral sucks...middle class folks that think $3 for a 6 mile trip is what the peasants love.
> 
> 
> Perhaps in Venezuela $3 is something but here in Miami... that's a can of soda.


Truth is, you can't blame these companies, just the idiots who pick those trips and allow the companies to keep moving such trash, those orders wouldn't be moving or would get surged if morons who are desperate to make 100 bucks a day weren't picking all they can.

Yup, blame it on immigration.


----------



## F_CK$3Trips (4 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> Truth is, you can't blame these companies, just the idiots who pick those trips and allow the companies to keep moving such trash, those orders wouldn't be moving or would get surged if morons who are desperate to make 100 bucks a day weren't picking all they can.
> 
> Yup, blame it on immigration.


Absolutely...


----------

